# Ornaments



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2016)

My sister and SIL are coming for Christmas this year, and both have expressed interest in the wooden ornaments we use on our tree. Seemed like a good excuse to use up some small pieces of wood, and I've got thirty four turned so far with a coat of Minwax antique oil. Not sure I've got the handles and bases matched appropriately, but I've still got to drill them for screw hooks and glue them together.



 

Here are a few randomly selected. From left to right(handle/base):
Figured maple/crosscut monkeypod
African blackwood/cherry burl
Cocobolo/curly maple
Texas ebony/thuya burl
Holly/Crosscut carob 
Chinese pistache/same
Cocobolo/spalted maple
Maple/@Tclem oak burl
Live oak/Honduran rosewood
African blackwood/spalted elm burl 


 

Comments and criticism always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 8, 2016)

Well ding my bell Doc. Them are purty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 8, 2016)

Those look great! Wish my scrap wood pile looked like that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 8, 2016)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2016)

Too cool Doc! I need to try some of those. If mine come out half as good as these I'll be happy. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Oct 8, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Those are sweet Doc... What are dimensions roughly?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 8, 2016)

Love the duck call shape you've adopted for bell handles. A nice homage to your favorite hospital administrator!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ray D (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 8, 2016)

Great job man but you better not show these to curt as you might make him jealous. Lol. By the way if you ever need any small pieces of holly let me know

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 8, 2016)

Very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2016)

Real nice Doc, makes me even more motivated to get things set up where I can do some turning again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Very nice Doc. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> What are dimensions roughly?



They vary a little based on the blanks available, but the handles are about 4" tall. The bells are around 2" tall and about 1 3/8" and the widest point.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Cool... That's about what I was guessing looking at them setting on the shop towel, but there wasn't much else there for reference.

Thanks Doc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Cool... That's about what I was guessing looking at them setting on the shop towel, but there wasn't much else there for reference.
> 
> Thanks Doc!



I use pen blanks for the handles and stopper blanks for bells

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 10, 2016)

Sure I can come up with some Criticism if you just have to have some

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Sure I can come up with some Criticism if you just have to have some



I thrive on derogatory comments. Bring it on, Jack!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 10, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I thrive on derogatory comments. Bring it on, Jack!


This ain't jack. This be tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This ain't jack. This be tony



You must be Jack because THIS IS Tony!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

Wife asked if they are hollow inside like bells? I replied how would I know my x-ray vision ain't working right now. So are they hollow like a bell?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wife asked if they are hollow inside like bells? I replied how would I know my x-ray vision ain't working right now. So are they hollow like a bell?



Yes... they're hollowed out inside, but I leave the top ~1/2" near the handle solid to allow for a 1/4" tenon from the handle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I thrive on derogatory comments. Bring it on, Jack!





Tclem said:


> This ain't jack. This be tony





Tony said:


> You must be Jack because THIS IS Tony!!!!!



Ok ok ok....here I am....what chu want?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2016)

Doc I think they are fantastic. Normally I really go for the heavily spalted woods but IMO it doesn't work as well on these. Maybe too rustic? 
I remember the ones you did last year and I said I was going to do some but sadly they are still on the "to do" list. This rekindles that idea. Cant wait to see the finished pieces!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 16, 2016)

nice work as always doc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 16, 2016)

I've done 4 bells in the past, haven't had time to come back to this design. These shapes are really pleasing to look at. They must look fantastic on the tree!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

All right Doc, it's been a month. We're still waiting. ........


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2016)

Tony said:


> All right Doc, it's been a month. We're still waiting. ........



What are you waiting for?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This ain't jack. This be tony




I agree with the aint Jack part.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> What are you waiting for?



Pics of the finished products. Tony


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2016)

Tony said:


> Pics of the finished products. Tony


I rarely finish anything...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I rarely finish anything...



Hopefully that doesn't carry over to your day job.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hopefully that doesn't carry over to your day job.....


They don't call them partial hip replacements for nothing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hopefully that doesn't carry over to your day job.....




@DKMD has interns finish the sewing up & cleaning up the spare parts off the walls & floor....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2016)

Great stuff! Good spindle practice to I imagine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

